
Taiwan's coastline surrounded by 12M liters of marine debris - Ultramanoid
http://m.focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201907110015.aspx
======
Someone
12M liters doesn’t look much on the scale of the ocean (an Olympic swimming
pool is, ballpark, 2M liters), but on 1,210 km of coastline, it is about 10
liters per meter.

